# 3D CALLA LILY



## sygrid (Aug 15, 2010)

These are fun to make.  MP only, you just can't make cp do this.
I'm working on Sunflowers, Dhalias and Peonies.  I'll post once I have perfected them.  These take no soap to speak of and although they look complicated take only minutes.  I mount them on long stems and make soap leaves to go with them.  I give them as samples in the store.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 15, 2010)

Very creative idea. It looks great and it's a wonderful idea for samples.


----------



## saylee (Aug 16, 2010)

*your lilly...*

your looks lilly is terrific :!:  if its not impolite to ask, how are they made? i would love to try making them.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 16, 2010)

Love them....


----------



## sygrid (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: your lilly...*



			
				saylee said:
			
		

> your looks lilly is terrific :!:  if its not impolite to ask, how are they made? i would love to try making them.



Sure, they are made with mp and our calla lily mold.

Could you pm me  if you would like information on how to make  the Calla Lily . My ebook, SOAPER STAR is coming out soon with many fantastic projects like the lily and apparently I'm not supposed to be letting the cat out the bag till it's out.  Some days I don't feel like I'm at the wheel if you know what I mean.  Amazing how I got this far without them all telling me what to do  :? 

Lorie


----------



## angiestaff (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi I am looking for the mold for the Calla Lily from Martin Creative Molds and I see she post here, has anyone been in contact lately, I have sent a email as well as left message on the phone and have not heard back is she still in business? I really need this mold for my daughters wedding.
Thank you
Angiestaff


----------



## KD (Aug 13, 2012)

Soap Mold Superstore in British Columbia.  She has a website.  I just ordered from her a couple of months ago.


----------



## Genny (Aug 13, 2012)

angiestaff said:
			
		

> Hi I am looking for the mold for the Calla Lily from Martin Creative Molds and I see she post here, has anyone been in contact lately, I have sent a email as well as left message on the phone and have not heard back is she still in business? I really need this mold for my daughters wedding.
> Thank you
> Angiestaff




Are you looking for this mold (It's down at the botom)  http://soapmoldsuperstore.com/floral.html

I saw on another forum where someone just ordered from there and received their mold within a week of ordering.  So she's in business.  When did you email her and leave a message?


----------



## angiestaff (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi I have called daily since Friday because the site says she is open 7 days a week and emails sent for 2 days now, maybe she is on vacation or something. I'm glad to hear she is still in business and I'm so looking forward to doing business with her,  I have always seen molds from her in my candle making years and have not made any lately so I have been out of the loop, but when I started searching and found that Calla Lily mold I knew I have to have it for my daughters wedding because her theme is peacock feathers and calla lilies, with no response I thought maybe she has gone out of business like so many other suppliers.
Thank ya'll so much for responding so quickly and giving me hope!
Angiestaff
.


----------

